# Good Hybrid 3x3x3



## gribish (Jul 16, 2009)

This is almost as good as my Japanese Speedcubing Kit.

What you will need
Type D center pieces
Type A cubies
Type D screws and springs or c4u (c4u might be better)
Type A core

How to do it put it together try them both it is almost good as my jsk and doesn't pop but doesn't cut corners as good

I don't use Silicone or Vasaline
I use machine oil i find it better then any oil its like just 1 drop and its really fast.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 16, 2009)

gribish said:


> This is almost as good as my Japanese Speedcubing Kit.


So the JSK cube is better?


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 18, 2009)

probably, jsk is a really good cube, its like rubiks brand in the sense its almost unpoppable (under reasonable tension) and its fast, responds to silicone amazingly aswell (sucks for the first day afterwards though)


----------



## Samlambert (Jul 18, 2009)

gribish said:


> This is almost as good as my Japanese Speedcubing Kit.
> 
> What you will need
> Type D center pieces
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8297


----------

